# LED Lighting for planted tanks?



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just bought a Fluval Edge tank which comes with 2 halogen lights at 10W each. They have an upgrade that you can purchase which is 2 LED lights at 1.8W each.

Will the LED lights be good for plants if I decided to switch?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope. They will provide you with low-light, at best. Search the Googles and internets for "Fluval Edge light retrofits", there are lots of people that were able to install better lighting in the Edge housing.


----------

